

BabylonJS – A JavaScript framework for building 3D games with HTML 5 and WebGL - fenomas
https://github.com/BabylonJS/Babylon.js

======
bilbo0s
I think I'll probably need to ask forgiveness for asking this question in
advance. But it really is a subject of genuine curiosity for me.

Is there a reason that someone would use a Javascript engine like Babylon,
Three or PlayCanvas over... say... just using UDK or Unity to make a WebGL
game ???

My knowledge of Javascript engines other than Three does not go deep... so
it's entirely possible that this is a dumb question. I'm just wondering
though.

EDIT: Sorry .. I meant "PlayCanvas". Corrected.

~~~
drhayes9
Unity still doesn't have great support for making pure 2d games of the
Mario/Metroid/Castlevania variety and is awfully heavyweight compared to an
HTML5 canvas.

That, and the accessibility of the API vs. having to download and work in an
IDE that you'll eventually have to pay money for mean more JS games.

Phaser.io[1] is a fairly comprehensive JS engine that is totally free. It's
used to make professional games that run across a variety of devices.

[1]: [http://phaser.io/](http://phaser.io/)

~~~
d13
Unity 5.0 does now include full 2D support.

~~~
drhayes9
They added 2d support in 4.3 a couple of years ago, but it was still really
clunky then. Like, you still had to texture wrap 3d objects behind the scenes
and it made 2d GUIs painful to use with no native pixel measurements.

Is that fixed in 5.0?

~~~
mikewhy
Not familiar with the texture wrapping bit, but the UI is much better. A lot
like NGUI without many of its pain points

------
cridenour
I found the playground much better to browse through.

[http://www.babylonjs-playground.com/](http://www.babylonjs-playground.com/)

~~~
whoopdedo
Do the sound demos not work for anyone else in Firefox?

~~~
davrous
Firefox seems to have a lot of Web Audio bugs. I've already pinged one of the
developer of the web audio stacks on Twitter. But I probably need to open a
firebug request also.

Our Web Audio engine runs fine in Chrome & Spartan.

